# field force



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

this is a picture i took of my bees working today around 3pm. the high today was around 65 degree. they are still bringing in pollen and the hives still smell of butterscotch. i have actually noticed some fresh goldenrod blooms around so i hope they are still gathering nectar.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

That's a wonderful pic! It's a great angle to see what's goin'on. I was watching my girls today too; the pollen was really comming in. I think the bright yellow is goldenrod, while the darker yellow is aster. What do you think?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

here's a pollen chart http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source
they say bright yellow is pumpkin, reddish yellow is aster, and golden is goldenrod. i don't have much aster at all around here but i do have a lot of goldenrod. i would describe the goldenrod as either a dark yellow, golden, or like that crayon color "maize"


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Love the pic. I'm having similar results here also.
Tom


----------



## SemoraBee's (Aug 14, 2007)

Noticed you said hives smell of butterscotch. What does this mean?
SemoraBee's


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

goldenrod flow


----------

